# Finally!!! Tarbo96's Frog ROOM



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a frog corner the last two years. Finally moved from the apartment to a house and started my very own frog room. Here is one wall I have done.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here is a couple pics of the first build in my new frog room . It is a 36x18x24 for my orange pepperi that are coming soon.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Finished 36". More pics to come.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow that Pleurothallis quadrifida looks like it really took off! Nice setup!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had it in a 55g and just moved it so hope it does well there.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looks great man. I can't wait to see the tanks all set up in their new home. Hopefully soon I can make it up there and see it all in person.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Paint the vent, 

also your vents are quite close together. Have you checked out the heating in this room? Might do odd stuff.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks but don't need heating, inside rarely gets under 60. The top vent is just for air exchange between rooms.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Looks great man. I can't wait to see the tanks all set up in their new home. Hopefully soon I can make it up there and see it all in person.


Road trip???

I can't wait to see more. I like the mural on the wall. What are you going to do on the other walls?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

One wall will be just racks. Another wall will have a reef and fish tanks so I will probably do a reef or mangrove mural.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Excuse the mess....half way done.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The next projects.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Forgot the pics.


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking good so far.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Update....new residents


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Another project and soon to be project


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

New 36x18x18 for my super blues


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

New arrival! Found baby basti today, no spots yet and cant tell if its orange or red.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking about putting all my frogs together in a 10g tank. What do you think?


Just kidding...seeing if anyone is actually looking at this thread.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Would love to see more pics of your Bastimentos breeders.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm looking at it. Pretty nice wall rack you got going there.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive...Had them for sale a while ago. Glad I didnt sell them


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually Wes now has the female in the third pic.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

And the hits keep coming....a new 18x18x24 for some variabilis. Pics of the frogs to come.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice setup! Congrats for your frogs and room!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, glad you like!!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, I like it. And I expect to see pics of your next variabilis.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Variabilis are in!!!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Next build. Yes, yes I have a problem. I partially blame Dustin.

It will have a dry river bed made of clay in the v indent on the left and running the front of the tank.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

The bastis look great.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I will take no blame for your problem my friend

The variabilis look great, glad they are settling in for you. Looking forward to you getting some offspring from them.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

You are a bad influence for frogs and I am a bad influence for orchids. lol.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

No sooner said than done. (I envy the ease with which you have frogs in America). Very nice variabilis! They look highland. Or am I wrong?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep. Highland. I got four from my pusher, Mr. IEATBUGS


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Finished my last tank for a while. It is a 24x18x24 dry River bed designs. It is currently housing three b/g chromes.

Sorry for the crappy pics. I really dont like the phone on the Iphone 4


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nursery update...

Mint terribilis tads
Cristo tads still in eggs
and another basti froglet

LAst is a cool shot of two of my super blues


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the bastis grow a bit and see if those cristos make it to morph!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Way to go on the basti!!


----------

